# Any brew clubs in East Melbourne near Yarra Valley



## megs8888 (3/11/14)

Hi I'm looking at getting into full mash brewing and was wondering if anyone in east Melbourne near Yarra Valley has a Club or if anyone brews like this that I could learn from? Regards Wayne.


----------



## Mardoo (3/11/14)

Yep, Melbourne Brewers are in Boronia and Yarra Valley Brewers are near Woori Yallock.


----------



## TimT (3/11/14)

That was quick!

Yarra Valley Brewers website (and location)

Melbourne Brewers website (and location)


----------



## boybrewer (3/11/14)

megs8888 said:


> Hi I'm looking at getting into full mash brewing and was wondering if anyone in east Melbourne near Yarra Valley has a Club or if anyone brews like this that I could learn from? Regards Wayne.


Hi Wayne ,
Where abouts are you in Croydon ? I am a member of the Melbourne Brewers Club which meet the last Wednesday of each month . This month is the last meeting for the year and you are more than welcome to come along .

Cheers
mike


----------



## Yob (3/11/14)

Yeah man do it.. You'll get the low down on the Xmas party which is always a good gig.. Just about to get a keg ready for it next week


----------



## megs8888 (5/12/14)

Hi guys emailed the brew club who have put me on their mailing list. I'll look forward to meeting you in the new year. Wayne.


----------



## Wrayza (1/1/15)

Also in Croydon Mike, been quietly brewing K&K for a year and recently finished my second AG BIAB. I'll look into the Melbourne brewers club too!


----------



## Chris Roscoe (6/5/16)

Anyone in the Yarra valley Brewers club near Healesville? Doing a lot of brewing atm wouldn't mind some company if anyone would like to do brew session! Plus I'm thinking of joining the club.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (13/10/16)

I've happened to come across the fact that Yarra Valley Brewers' website link is broken. Anyone know if they're still around? I can't find a current website for them.


----------



## breakbeer (8/4/17)

I'd also like to know if they have a site or contact details?


----------

